# UberX DFW Decides to Screw Drivers. Again. Rates Slashed 20%.



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

UBERX PRICING CHANGES

Hey FLrocket,

The first few weeks of Fall are always an exciting time - that is especially true this year as Uber DFW saw demand soar to record highs! Riders are happier than ever with fast and reliable service, new riders are coming on by the thousands each week, and most importantly, our partners are making more money than ever before!

And with the holidays approaching, we are *entering the busiest time of the year. *

*LOWER PRICES = MORE TRIPS THAN EVER BEFORE*

Riders have options and when riders make their choice of how to travel on-demand, we want them to choose Uber every time. To stay competitive and make sure you get the most business you possibly can, we're decreasing prices slightly with *no change to minimum fare or cancellation fees*. The new rates, effective *Thursday, October 23 at 10am*, are as follows:










We know from years of experience that *demand increases dramatically during the holidays. *Lowering prices for the holiday season means _even more_ people will use the service, resulting in overall higher earnings for partners. We recognize that many of our partners depend on Uber as an important source of income, and the decision to reduce prices comes after a lot of analysis. As we enter the busiest season of the year, we're confident that these new prices will continue to grow the rider base to record numbers.

You can make more money in the same amount of time as before!










WAYS TO INCREASE YOUR EARNINGS

Along with the initiatives described above, we'll be launching a series of marketing campaigns to increase uberX awareness across the Dallas-Fort Worth metroplex.


Partnerships with hotels, restaurants and nightlife venues
P artnerships with local universities
Partnerships with major events and conferences
Partnerships with professional sports teams
Partnerships with major airlines and other businesses

But there are a number of ways you can help and increase your earnings at the same time!

*Partner Promotion Codes*

Increase your earnings by referring new riders! The Partner Promotion Code you are already aware of will continue to pay $10 for every new rider that signs up using your code and then completes an Uber trip! *Your partner promo code is f9b3k.*

*Partner Referrals*

We are changing the partner referral structure--increasing the amount you will get paid for referring new partners! With the projected increase in demand we will need more partners on the road than ever! Through the end of the year we are increasing the amount you get paid for referring new driver partners to Uber as follows:









Click Here to Refer New Partners!
You will earn $250 after they complete 20 trips!

MORE WAYS TO REDUCE PARTNER EXPENSES

We're helping you to increase your earnings, but we also want to help you decrease your costs! So we're excited to offer some options and discounts to help lower your costs.

*Save $520 Per Year Using Your Own Phone!*

Avoid the weekly device fee by using your own phone to run the Uber Partner application. *The app is now available for iOS and Android Devices:*


iOS: Requires Apple iPhone 4S or newer running iOS 7 or later.
Android: Coming soon! We are testing the UberPartner app for Android devices. If you would like to *participate in the Beta testing read more here:t.uber.com/DALdroid*
You can return the Uber phone and stop the weekly fees by simply taking your device into a participating FedEx location closest to you.
When you arrive at FedEx, do the following:
Step 1: Tell the FedEx employee that you partner with Uber Technologies, Inc.
Step 2: Tell the FedEx employee the phone number that you have registered on the Uber system
Step 3: Give your device to the FedEx employee and he/she will ship the device to us at no cost to you! You will receive a receipt with tracking number for your convenience!

To locate the nearest participating FedEx click the link below:
http://t.uber.com/fedex



*Save Hundreds with Personal Phone Discounts Exclusively for Uber Partners!*

We have negotiated exclusive discounts for Uber Partners with both AT&T and Verizon Wireless. These savings would apply to your personal phone service--using your own phone, the savings start adding up quickly!


Partners who use AT&T or Verizon are eligible for a discount on their personal phone plans (18% for AT&T, 15% for Verizon)
Check out the "Phone Discounts" tab on your partner dashboard for more details!

*Save on Maintenance and Tires at Firestone*

This plan is accepted at over 2,300 Firestone Complete Auto Care, TiresPlus and Wheel Works locations nationwide. Most of these locations are open late daily and open on Sundays to fit your busy schedule. There are many locations in the DFW area.

Go here to find the one closest to you: http://www.firestonecompleteautocare.com/locate/

Access the discounts by going to http://t.uber.com/Firestone On the right hand side of the page, under 'Need to Create an Account' enter access code "684526187"










As always, thank you for your continued partnership. We will be working hard everyday to grow demand and your revenue. We're always eager to answer questions or hear your feedback - feel free to reach out any time by email at[email protected].

Saddle up, Uber on,

The Uber DFW Operations Team


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

$6.72 net to wait in your clean late model 4 door.

What is the minimum wage in the great state of Texas?


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Uber's logic is simply nonsensical. If we are "heading into the busiest season of the year" then there is no rational necessity to slash rates. #uberbullshit


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Perhaps this is Uber's way of responding to the ridiculous attempt at a work stoppage yesterday by saying "**** YOU, DRIVERS."


----------



## Blerg (Oct 14, 2014)

FLrocket said:


> Perhaps this is Uber's way of responding to the ridiculous attempt at a work stoppage yesterday by saying "**** YOU, DRIVERS."


I thought the same thing. Or it may be a way to push all those people over the fence that were him-hawing about the super expensive $1.48/mi cost. $0.20/mi less and the flood gates are open. I noticed a lot more used cars for sale on Craigslist, so I think it must be all those people that realize they don't need a car in DFW anymore because of the $0.20/mi savings. Plus now that 1/4mi trip is $4 instead of $5 so not only will we see more total pax, we'll see each existing pax request 20X more rides per hour. It all makes sense with the significant savings.


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

.14/min and no drop fee....ouch!!!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

So I've noticed verbiage elsewhere that indicates that the new rider promo discount is going down to $10 instead of $20. 

Bet all those people who spent their own money to order and ship promo cards that say $20 are going to feel pretty shitty.


----------



## FLrocket (Oct 17, 2014)

Literally every rider I've ever spoken with and every person I know prefers Uber to taxis in Dallas. I know maybe two people who Lyft, and they prefer Uber, because cars are generally nicer and cleaner. Nobody I know thinks UberX was too expensive prior to the previous rate cut, and they are all confused why UberX continues to shoot for the bottom. This graph shows that Uber was already the price leader, and for those who choose on price alone, had already won the game. This cut serves no purpose at all.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Did Uber use lube first !


----------



## sts713 (Oct 4, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> Did Uber use lube first !


We are in Texas , enough lube (fracking byproducts) in the water, keep ramming please


----------



## Permai Lindal (Jan 10, 2015)

Haha...


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I have more Lyft converts due to the quality drop in Uber drivers and vehicles as per what pax tell me. They would rather pay more for a good driver and better condition car.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

At 85 cents a mile now, that old rate of a buck and a quarter looks amazing huh?



Who the hell drives for 85 cents a mile?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> At 85 cents a mile now, that old rate of a buck and a quarter looks amazing huh?
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell drives for 85 cents a mile?


Not I. They keep chipping away at what few scraps they toss to drivers: taking 25% instead of 20%, taking away cancellation fees, continually lowering rates...This is a joke and not a funny one either.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

WOW, that $1.48/mile was looking good!! could eat lobster and shrimp off that lol

Now though, at current rates, have to feed off the McDonald's $1 menu, smh


I can't believe Dallas is only paying 10cents per minute!!!! So a pax could say hey im going to the mall, wait for me for a WHOLE hour, and you only make 6 bucks off of that, and that's BEFORE Uber's cut!!!! You can't get paid a more disrespectful rate than that, smh

But if I go over to the Dallas forum, you'll see a whole bunch of people still driving. sad, just SAD


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

you guys have it good in Big D...

here in Tampa Bay we are reduced to .65 /mile in X mode...

AND for those of you that did not know...Fair Warning!!!

in the Tampa Bay area after 12/14/15 they have eliminated the Uber XL as an ONLY option for us...

that means we do NOT have the choice of going into XL ONLY mode any more...

that just cut my weekly in half or more...

whatever you do...DONT email help tech support because they will delete your XL ONLY vehicle account...

Best of Luck as it looks like it is going to be a slow grind from here on out!


----------

